# Boston Harbor photo opportunity



## Designer (Jun 16, 2017)

The tall ships will be in Boston Harbor this weekend.  

What is a Tall Ship, anyway? - The Boston Globe


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 16, 2017)

I was just texting a few photographer friends to see if we want to go to our favorite Boston Harbor shooting spot tomorrow morning!  I'm hoping to get at least a couple of hours down there.  I have a commitment in the afternoon so can't get stuck downtown.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 16, 2017)

You know the sad thing about this article, the Boston Globe felt in needed to explain to people what a tall ship is, but then 7% of adults in this country think that chocolate milk actually comes from brown cows.  

I would love to be there for that sail in.  Happened to make the one in San Diego last year.  It's billed as the largest tall ship sail in, in the world.  There were a lot of ships there, that is for sure, even if it isn't the largest.  It was cool to see though.


----------



## JPI (Jun 16, 2017)

Love Tall ships, don't remember when I got this, just that he was coming in for the festival  as we were headed out for an island run








Out past the point we had this on our starboard





and this on our port. what a difference a 100 yrs can make


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 20, 2017)

There are commuter boat and water taxi's you can take and get closer!  Of course it will cost you.  And you will have to pay again to go back from where you started.  But if you pick the right time, can get some on water pics.  Unless you know somebody there with a boat.

You can drive into the airport and head towards the hotel on the water.  Forget what brand it is.  But the hotel is right on the water (also happens to be were water taxi, and airport commuter boat docks.  So there is paid parking there.  But it will get you on the water with Boston skyline in the background!  So, the tall ships in the harbor, and Boston skyline!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 20, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> There are commuter boat and water taxi's you can take and get closer! Of course it will cost you. And you will have to pay again to go back from where you started. But if you pick the right time, can get some on water pics. Unless you know somebody there with a boat.
> 
> You can drive into the airport and head towards the hotel on the water. Forget what brand it is. But the hotel is right on the water (also happens to be were water taxi, and airport commuter boat docks. So there is paid parking there. But it will get you on the water with Boston skyline in the background! So, the tall ships in the harbor, and Boston skyline!



It's the Hyatt Harborside.  Tip if you're going there - you can park in the pay lot and then if you stop in the Hyatt for a coffee or glass of wine they will validate your parking so you pay only $5 instead of $40.  I think the time limit is 4 hours for that.


----------

